# removing old finish from rod (yellowed and flaking)



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have an old Star Rod that I got from a friend to restore.anyways the old finish is cracked and yellowing.what is the best way to remove this old finish?and how do I remove the finish without scarring the rod?I'm doing a full restore on this rod and I want it to look like it did new
I'm a rookie rod builder and would love any outside help and advice:blink:


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

just heat gently and carefully use a razor blade to remove old epoxy. you will need a rod dryer to reapply the new epoxy. be very careful not to cut any thread when using the razor.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

this particular rod will be stripped of all guides including grips,an will be wrapped exactly how it was when new.I'll be taking photos of the rod so I can match the color thread and also be measuring the spacing on all guides as well as fitting the rod with hypalon grips. The only trouble I'm going to have is doing the cross wrap on the lower section of the rod.but I've been practicing as much as I can on some old blanks.I have a a hand rod wrapper as well as a double dryer. but if I strip this rod of everything and use heat to remove the finish it should come off rather easy correct?


----------

